# Road Tax costs



## tammy123 (Mar 27, 2008)

Can anyone give me an idea of the cost of road tax in Cyprus? Possibly a 2000cc pickup/4 x 4/car? Just working out costs for when we buy a vehicle. Many thanks


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2013)

The road tax is calculated on cc and emissions but a for a salon type car it should be around 250 euro per year calculated on a 2000 cc engine with 240 gr/km emission. 

I cant find if a 4x4 has another tariff.

Anders


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

That is roughly what we pay for our 2 litre 4x4. No extra tariff for a 4x4.
Smaller 4x4 s with smaller engines are a lot less.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2013)

Yes and if its an engine over 2050 cc its already much more also

Anders


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I have just asked Dennis what the road tax is on our other 4x4 which is a 1300cc Jimny. Its €60 per year. So you can see how much difference it makes when you have a smaller engine.


----------

